# Oily surface or dust??



## Donfurbogrut (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello, my first post got deleted somehow.. Anyways. First time poster long time reader and much respect for painters..I'm not a professional and I'm still learning. What can anyone tell me about these blemishes? Is this oil on the surface or dust from the air? I can't figure it out. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## tnw322 (Jun 6, 2016)

Need more info! What product, prep method, what was on there to begin with and how did you apply the product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

looks like orange peel sand it and reapply. But honestly that looks like the back of a door so I dont know if I would worry about it for a diy. And the pinholes might be from it not applied heavily enough but not sure. Did you spray or brush and roll? What product?


----------



## Donfurbogrut (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Thanks for replying.
It's pro classic SW, sprayed with a Fuji Q4, thinned with 10% filtered water.

Method:
Primered with Kilzmax, waited 24 hours -- sanded with fine sand paper sponge -- shot 1st coat with no problems -- waited 24 hours --- lightly sanded with 000 steel wool and blew dust with compressor air (maybe oil in compressor air??).. I did not wash with water or mineral spirits between coats.

The area's in the photo looks a lot like oil where the paint wouldn't stick. I painted a mist over those areas after I noticed them several times, and it just repelled like oil & water does. I'm suspecting either some dust in the air? or oily residue from 000 wool or maybe oil in compressed air? I dont know

OR!! I just remembered I lubricated the needle last night for the first time, I didn't wipe it down


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

It could be it's not atomixing enough from the hvlp


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thats as good as that will ever look in my opinion. Not a fan of proclassic waterborne products. The oil is good but hate the waterborne.


----------



## Donfurbogrut (Jun 7, 2016)

Here are more photo's of the third coat. I sanded the blemishes off the second coat with 150 grit, blew dry with compressed air and cleaned with a disinfectant wipe, wiped dry with clean rag. The paint is just not adhering to the second coat in these area's. Any more idea's?


----------



## Doolucks (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like it's sissing to me. Could be a silicone problem. Seeing as you've already sanded and cleaned it. I would try a wood filler and sand, dust, prime, touch up, recoat.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Next time, try cleaning the door with tsp before priming. Then sand, prime, sand, clean door, paint. See if that works.


----------



## Donfurbogrut (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks guys, I think I found the culprit.. I'm almost certain it is coming from my compressed air gun blowing off the surface. I think there's oil in the lines so I checked and seen I had the pressure up to 120psi. If there were any oil in the lines, 120psi would sure push it out. I stopped using the air to blow off dust and cleaned with a dry bristle brush and wiped clean with a disinfectant wipe. The blemishes have not returned.
:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## HollisPainting (Oct 15, 2013)

When I use to spray automotive the issue that created that problem was silicone. 
Someone could spray silicone lubricant 200 ft away and when the exhaust fans sucked it in; bye-bye finish. There was no fixing it. Let is all dry, sand it all off and start again


----------

